# Buying Advice - 2003 Audi A6 Avant - Quattro - V6 3.0



## mnm2008 (Jan 23, 2008)

I came across a 50K Mile Driven 2003 Audi A6 Avant - Quattro - V6 3.0; Looks nice with a few accessories that are weak and seem to be broken, other than that the car is in perfect shape (for a 9 Year Old)

Iam ok with the Maintenance Required and the costs associated, but how is the general reliability with this specific engine/platform. Also Fueleconomy.gov does not have good mileage .. May be 16/17MPG.

What should i be looking forward on the V6 3.0 Quattro (Or i am better off not looking at it)?


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

mnm2008 said:


> I came across a 50K Mile Driven 2003 Audi A6 Avant - Quattro - V6 3.0; Looks nice with a few accessories that are weak and seem to be broken, other than that the car is in perfect shape (for a 9 Year Old)
> 
> Iam ok with the Maintenance Required and the costs associated, but how is the general reliability with this specific engine/platform. Also Fueleconomy.gov does not have good mileage .. May be 16/17MPG.
> 
> What should i be looking forward on the V6 3.0 Quattro (Or i am better off not looking at it)?


3.0 is the bad engine choice, if you read through other forums you will see how many complains are against 3.0 , high in maintenance, bad fuel economy past it's warranty everything slowly needs to be replaced,. comparing to 2.8 or 2.7t , but if you lot of cash stashed for this work then you should do just fine


----------



## mnm2008 (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone Else? Bump?


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

mnm2008 said:


> Anyone Else? Bump?


skip it, you are not going to regret it..


----------



## eTh1nk (Aug 10, 2004)

*My experience with 2004 A6 Avant 3.0 Quattro*



mnm2008 said:


> I came across a 50K Mile Driven 2003 Audi A6 Avant - Quattro - V6 3.0; Looks nice with a few accessories that are weak and seem to be broken, other than that the car is in perfect shape (for a 9 Year Old)
> 
> Iam ok with the Maintenance Required and the costs associated, but how is the general reliability with this specific engine/platform. Also Fueleconomy.gov does not have good mileage .. May be 16/17MPG.
> 
> What should i be looking forward on the V6 3.0 Quattro (Or i am better off not looking at it)?


See my posting about my ownership experience with a 2004 A6 3.0 Quattro Avant in this thread http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...-A6-Avant-Quattro-V6-3.0-Buying-Advise-Used..


----------

